# Need help with assembly



## kerberosv2 (Jan 5, 2014)

I recently got my bersa thunder 380 plus back from the police dept after they recovered it (stolen a few years ago). it arrived missing some pieces. from the parts breakdown in the manual below, i am missing numbers 29, 30, 31, and 52. Bersas website has the magazine catch for $3.50 or what they call a magazine catch assembly for $8. now my question is, is the "assembly" all of those numbers above combined? if so, then i know what i need to buy, if not where can i buy the rest? last question is how to i install it? any help is appreciated. anybody willing to make a video if them removing their grip and removing and replacing the parts mentioned above would be a savior because i am at wits end. had i known this was missing pieces i wouldnt have gone through the trouble to get it back across country. (in ohio but received it from nevada).

Also missing some grip screws if anyone can point me somewhere that has them in stock (black or nickle), thanks!

manual (thunder 380 PLUS)
http://www.bersa.com/pdf/BersaThunderSeries-manual.pdf

parts
Thunder 380 Plus Parts - Thunder Plus - Bersa Parts


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks like you need the entire magazine catch assembly. Part #29 is a disconnector spring. Do you know how to install it? There is no part #52. Grip screws are available from Bersa, and are listed in the parts list you've provided a link for. If Bersa doesn't have a part you need contact either Numrich Gun Parts, or Jack First Gunshop.

Jack First Gunshop - First in Gun Parts - Rapid City, South Dakota

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/

Many times each of these companies has helped me out with hard-to-get parts; and I highly recommend them. No on-line ordering, though. You've got to use the telephone.


----------



## kerberosv2 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think you are looking at the wrong parts breakdown, my model is the PLUS and further down on page 14 and 15. 29 is mag catch, 30 is mag catch pin, 31 is mag catch spring, and 52 is mag catch bushing. I really want to know if all four of those parts are incorporated into the "magazine catch assembly" listed on the parts site for $8? And no, I dont know how to install it. Also, the screws are sold out, anywhere else I could find them? Thanks!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Trade it in , headache over.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I get most of my hard-to-find gun parts from the two vendors I've already mentioned. Yes, I looked at the schematic for the standard model. The, 'Plus' schematic does show a part #52. It appears that the, 'magazine catch assembly' has all the parts you're interested in; but the only way to know for certain is to call Bersa. 

As for the grip screws? I'll share this with you: There is a large True Value Hardware store, here, in town. They have an entire aisle of: screws, nuts, bolts, and other fasteners. One of the many boxes TVH inventories on the shelves contains an assortment of both ASE and metric fine-threaded screws. My Beretta is wearing 4 of these small TVH metric screws, right now. (The factory wanted a ridiculous price for them; so ....... ) 

Alternatively, a gunsmith should be able to come up with whatever parts you need; and he'll install that disconnector for you, too.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

kerberosv2 said:


> . I really want to know if all four of those parts are incorporated into the "magazine catch assembly" listed on the parts site for $8? !


Yep, looks that way to me. If not sure I'd give them a call before ordering.:watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jack First always had the parts I needed and are great people to deal with.


----------

